# Max Go Still not available?



## fac7orx (May 24, 2012)

It's nice to have HBO go, but it seems Max Go still does not work with the tablet. A recent update states that they added support for android 4.2, but it seems that when I go to the page it still says my device is not supported and therefore I cannot download the app. What gives? Does anyone have anymore information on what is going on? Is there any way to install this app somehow on my device? Thanks.

https://play.google....com.MAXGo&hl=en



> What's in this version:
> - Support for Jellybean 4.2
> - General performance enhancements and bug fixes


----------

